# 5% Seven Dust on Goats for Mites??



## DonnaBelle (Feb 19, 2010)

I know that in moderation it's OK to dust chickens with 5% Seven Dust for mites, etc.

What about 5% Seven dust on a goat?? Is this OK.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been known to dust their pens w/ it in the spring / fall but I've never put it on them.

I use ivomec to deworm when needed, and aside from one case of leg mites a few years ago, never found and creepy crawlies on our goats....I blame the ivomec.


----------



## Jody (Mar 11, 2010)

Python Dust and/or Permethrin-10 Livestock & Premise Spray can be applied on the goat as well as in the pen


----------



## mully (Mar 12, 2010)

I like permethrin powder and it is even good for ticks


----------

